# hungry plants. post them here!!



## codykrr

ok so i know some of you all on here keep carnivorous plants. so lets see them!

im no expert and i ont have much but ill start.and if anyone knows the species feel free to tell me:worship: 

View attachment 80697


View attachment 80698


View attachment 80699


i use a bowl with no drain holes filled with peat then topped wwith spangum moss to help keep the peat in.  there kept outside and put in the garage for overwintering.  i simply fill the bowls up with water till they over flow, then drain out what the peat doesnt absorb. i do this about 2 times a month. and has been very sucessful so far.


----------



## Exo

1. Sarracenia purpurea

2. Nepenthes ventricosa

3. Dionaea muscipula


I have grown carnivorous plants for years and have a huge collection, I will post pics tomorrow...prepare to be amazed! 

Ps. Keep the Nepenthes indoors in the winter, they are tropical and come from mountain forests in the Philippines.


----------



## codykrr

haha..i knew you would chime in!  cant wait to see some.  and i have been putting them in my garage for over wintering...that wont work for the smallest one.? and also hows my keeping them? any suggestions?


----------



## codykrr

also i have som sundews...but there hard to keep alive!


----------



## Endagr8

codykrr said:


> also i have som sundews...but there hard to keep alive!


IME, _Nepenthes_ ssp. have also been hard to maintain!

Hopefully you or Exo could enlighten me. LOL


----------



## Exo

Endagr8 said:


> IME, _Nepenthes_ ssp. have also been hard to maintain!
> 
> Hopefully you or Exo could enlighten me. LOL


Nepenthes are a plant that likes bright dappled sunlight, or a window that gets full sun for a few hours a day. They also like a soil that is constantly damp, but well drained, I use a mix of orchid bark and long fiber sphagnum moss. Some of the more finicky species need 80% humidity and a 20 degree temp drop at night to do well, but many don't. There are two types of neps, highland and lowland. Highland neps need temps of about 70-80F during the day and 50-65F at night, lowland neps need temps of 80-90F daytime and no less than 70F nightime.

As far as sundews go, most like to be planted in peatmoss and grown in direct sun, the amount of sun that many require necessitates growing them outside in full sun during the warmer months. Some sundews from temperate regions need a few months of cold dormancy much like flytraps and Sarracenia pitcherplants. Sundews of all kinds need lots of water and like all carnivorous plants should only be watered with distilled or rain water. 


Did that help any?


----------



## Exo

BEHOLD!!! my little shop of horrors! (part 2 will be posted tomorrow)


----------



## curiousme

Wow Exo, i think you just enticed me into a new hobby.  Those are beautiful!  i have had a venus fly trap before, but was dumb and didn't find out how to properly care for it and it died.:8o


----------



## jenniferinny

Ooh I love!

I don't have any carnivorous-type plants at the moment.. But, I do have a greenhouse in the backyard with some Huernia and other Asclepiads.. (Carrion Flowers)
My Stapelia gigantea just bloomed last week and I missed it! :wall: 
That's what I get for not going out to the greenhouse more often.. 

I have the perfect spot mapped out for a bog garden, just haven't put it all together yet..  Hubby seems to think we don't need anything else that stinks or eats bugs.. ;P


----------



## Endagr8

GOSH, Exo, those plants are beautiful!  :clap:


----------



## Exo

Endagr8 said:


> GOSH, Exo, those plants are beautiful!  :clap:


Thanks, they are my pride and joy.  

I grow most of the neps, sundews and butterworts in a humidified grow chamber in my basement. It provides the humidity and temp drop some of my neps need to make pitchers.


----------



## night4now

*<~~~~~~*

Is duly amazed!:worship:


----------



## codykrr

hey man...thats quite a collection.  very nice:worship:  id love to get somemore next year for sure.  and for those now wanting some go here.... www.blackjungle.com  they have adecent list..and also check out the bog garden there...quite amazing.


----------



## codykrr

oh and exo..since you keep indoors..what lighting setup do you use?  and do you feed or not?


----------



## Exo

codykrr said:


> oh and exo..since you keep indoors..what lighting setup do you use?  and do you feed or not?


The light I use is a Sunblaze T5 HO that uses 8 54W growlight tubes. I feed them the occasional bug, the kind depending on the size and type of plant.


----------



## Exo

Sorry, but something came up, so I'll have to post the rest of my pics tomorrow.


----------



## moose35

cody search for timv
an old user here.

he had an awesome collection. of all kinds of wierd plants.
i'll try to find some threads if i'm not feeling too lazy


              moose
edit:his plant thread  (TimV)  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1132451#post1132451

2NDedit:not feeling lazy
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1296523#post1296523
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1285395#post1285395
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1226258#post1226258
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1221607#post1221607
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=981641#post981641
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=950773#post950773
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=922131#post922131


----------



## Taryllton

These are awesome. I wouldnt mind getting into keeping them.


----------



## Exo

Taryllton said:


> These are awesome. I wouldnt mind getting into keeping them.


Most carnivorous plants are not that difficult to grow, although many of the Nepenthes won't pitcher unles the humidity is 75% or higher.


----------



## codykrr

hey thanks moose.   those stone mimic plants are just amazing.   not sure of the species or anything but wasnt there a new nepithen species discovered about 2 to 3 months ago?...says they can eat rats?


----------



## Exo

codykrr said:


> hey thanks moose.   those stone mimic plants are just amazing.   not sure of the species or anything but wasnt there a new nepithen species discovered about 2 to 3 months ago?...says they can eat rats?


Yeah, there was but that's nothing new, there are several neps that grow large enough to eat rats, including 3 of the ones I grow: N.rajah, N.truncata, and N.northiana.


----------



## Exo

Ok guys, here's part 2!


----------



## Taryllton

Those are so cool! I vaguely remember seeing the carniverous selection at the home depot down the street, and it was pathetic, to my recollection. Can you order these things off the internet, or is that prohibitively expensive/a ridiculous idea haha? I'm sorry, I don't know too much about these sorts of plants and what they are capable of withstanding...

Also, do you just put them outside and let them do their thing, or do you actively "feed" them?


----------



## Exo

Taryllton said:


> Those are so cool! I vaguely remember seeing the carniverous selection at the home depot down the street, and it was pathetic, to my recollection. Can you order these things off the internet, or is that prohibitively expensive/a ridiculous idea haha? I'm sorry, I don't know too much about these sorts of plants and what they are capable of withstanding...
> 
> Also, do you just put them outside and let them do their thing, or do you actively "feed" them?


I get most of my plants from cpjungle.com, and the price depends on the plant in question. Some of the rare neps can go for $250 per seedling, while you can get a large flytrap for about $10. I feed the indoor plants but my flytraps and other outdoor plants usually manage to catch plenty on thier own.


----------



## codykrr

exo...just amazing...nice collection man:drool:   id love an N. raja!(spelling)  i seen one on the net but wow...so how long have  have you been keeping them?    and again o here for a decent selection   www.blackjungle.com


----------



## Exo

codykrr said:


> exo...just amazing...nice collection man:drool:   id love an N. raja!(spelling)  i seen one on the net but wow...so how long have  have you been keeping them?    and again o here for a decent selection   www.blackjungle.com


Thanks, I've been growing them for 2 years and you can see a pic of my young rajah in the first set of pics, second photo. Rajahs need very high humidity to pitcher and need a temp drop of 15-20F at night to grow well. I find that cpjungle has better prices and selection, especially on neps.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Exo said:


> The light I use is a Sunblaze T5 HO that uses 8 54W growlight tubes. I feed them the occasional bug, the kind depending on the size and type of plant.


THANK YOU for that light information. I ended up googling it and found an awesome source for flourescent grow fixtures. I am going to look into buying a few of those and daisy chaining them for my vegetables and pepper plants through the winter.


----------



## xenesthis

*trades*

Nice stuff!

I used to keep a lot of Nepenthes. I'd like to get back into it. I'm willing to do some trades of live inverts for Nepenthes. I especially like N. bicalcarta.

Todd


----------



## Exo

xenesthis said:


> Nice stuff!
> 
> I used to keep a lot of Nepenthes. I'd like to get back into it. I'm willing to do some trades of live inverts for Nepenthes. I especially like N. bicalcarta.
> 
> Todd


Reeeeeaally....would you be interested in a N.ampullaria?


----------



## codykrr

ok mark...need some I.D.'s please

my new things...

unknown nepethens sp.

View attachment 81841


View attachment 81842


unknown drosera sp.

View attachment 81843


View attachment 81844


----------



## Exo

codykrr said:


> ok mark...need some I.D.'s please
> 
> my new things...
> 
> unknown nepethens sp.
> 
> View attachment 81841
> 
> 
> View attachment 81842
> 
> 
> unknown drosera sp.
> 
> View attachment 81843
> 
> 
> View attachment 81844


The nep is a hybrid of N.alata and N.ventricosa.

The sundew is D.adelae....a rather difficult sundew from Austrailia. It needs very high humidity and unlike almost all other sundews it grows best in *low* light....very odd, I know. Your best bet is to keep it in some kind of terrarium or at least somewhere with a humidity over 70%. I have one and it's been a pain in the butt, enjoy!


----------



## codykrr

well crap!....maybe thats why when i took it out of the "cube of death" it basically lost all of its dew within the 2 hours ive had it...

i got the last sundew from lowes too..maybe thats why i have had such a hard time!...i thought i just couldnt get them to grow...well man..you wanna trade!? for something i can grow!?...:wall:


----------



## Exo

codykrr said:


> well crap!....maybe thats why when i took it out of the "cube of death" it basically lost all of its dew within the 2 hours ive had it...
> 
> i got the last sundew from lowes too..maybe thats why i have had such a hard time!...i thought i just couldnt get them to grow...well man..you wanna trade!? for something i can grow!?...:wall:


I have my own D.adelae that I'm killing at the moment, I don't need yours!!! ;P

Don't worry, soon I will have some easy species for sale.


----------



## Endagr8

Thread from the dead! 

I got into keeping carnivorous plants this spring to fill the void left by the absence of my creepy crawlies. Unfortunately, my school does not allow on campus residents to keep non-aquatic pets, although I did manage to sneak in a few tarantulas, a scorpion, and a humble colony of roaches to feed them. Ironically, even the off campus "pet-friendly" apartments don't allow any non-mammalian animals, or even mammals heavier than forty pounds, so these carnivorous plants should provide an interesting outlet for _at least_ the next few years. 

I currently have twenty-five _Nepenthes_; seventeen highland plants and eight lowland. Most are in three inch pots and just a few inches tall. My biggest is a _Nepenthes × ventrata_ that's about a foot and a half tall and twelve inches in diameter. 

I bought ten TLC _Nepenthes_ from Sarracenia Northwest to give this cool genus another shot after past failures. To my surprise, nine of these plants have survived my care and transplanting so far. Mark and Cody, these came unlabeled. Do you guys have any thoughts on what species these might be?















And here's a pitcher from the plant I rescued from Lowe's. It was in terrible shape when I found it. It had no pitchers and all of its leaves were brown and crunchy except for one. But I couldn't pass it up for $3. _Nepenthes sanguinea_?


----------



## codykrr

Wish I could help with an ID(Mark will know before I)

I cannot for the life of me keep the nepenthes...lol  

I am more into outdoor bog gardening with my setups.  My climate is perfect for most species(except a few)

I use bog bowls to grow what few I have.


----------



## Exo

Somehow I missed this thread..sorry about that..so here we go.....

#1 appears to be N.mikei

#2 looks like N.sanguinea

#3 is N.ventricosa

#4 is most likely N x Judith Finn


----------



## ZergFront

I think it's fascinating that for most of their lives they rely on insects for food and then later they need the insects for reproduction.


----------



## Endagr8

I am fortunate enough to live near two nationally renowned carnivorous plant nurseries. Both are heavily involved in the conservation of _Sarracenia_ and other North American carnivorous plants, and accordingly keep THOUSANDS of these plants, but they also keep many tropical CPs, such as _Nepenthes_ and _Cephalotus_. On Tuesday, I saw _Cephalotus_ and _Utricularia_ for the first time in-person, as well as in situ _Sarracenia_ and _Drosera_ at Meadowview Biological Research Station in Woodford, VA. On Thursday I saw an extremely thorough collection of _Nepenthes_, as well as my first glimpse at _Brocchinia reducta_ and _Heliamphora nutans_, at Botanique in Standardsville, VA.

I highly recommend that anyone interested (and proximal) schedule a visit to these awesome nurseries! 

Here's a shot from Botanique:


----------

